# Boards.ie very slow these days?



## ajapale (24 Jan 2007)

Has anyone else noticed if Boards.ie is very slow these days?


----------



## Guest120 (24 Jan 2007)

No difference for me, fine it quite responsive to requests both on a 3MB 48:1 line and 4MB 1:1 line.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jan 2007)

_AAM _was very slow last night due to what seemed like a problem with _Hosting365's_ server. Isn't boards also hosted by _Hosting365_?


----------



## Slaphead (24 Jan 2007)

boards.ie is very slow for me and all, noticed no difference with this place though.


----------



## andrew1977 (24 Jan 2007)

Slaphead said:


> boards.ie is very slow for me and all, noticed no difference with this place though.


 
Agreed, boards.ie crawling for me also


----------



## colm (24 Jan 2007)

Been like that for months now.


----------



## thespecialon (24 Jan 2007)

yip i  find boards.ie painfully slowed compared to this..actually dont bother with Boards anymore and yes I have broadband..and no affiiliation to AAM


----------



## willmy41 (24 Jan 2007)

Yes


----------



## cian8 (24 Jan 2007)

thespecialon said:


> yip i find boards.ie painfully slowed compared to this..


 
me too


----------



## car (24 Jan 2007)

boards and adverts.ie terminally slow at varying times of the day.. been like that for at least the last year AFAIR...


----------



## CCOVICH (24 Jan 2007)

Yes I've found Boards and lately Adverts to be slow, or the search function not working.


----------



## pinkyBear (24 Jan 2007)

You busy lads


----------



## CCOVICH (24 Jan 2007)

You have a point?


----------



## Lorraine B (24 Jan 2007)

I have broadband and have found boards.ie so slow that I don't even log there anymore!


----------



## serotoninsid (24 Jan 2007)

thespecialon said:


> yip i  find boards.ie painfully slowed compared to this..actually dont bother with Boards anymore and yes I have broadband..and no affiiliation to AAM


Ditto.  It must be well over a year ago that they started having problems - a victim of its own success.  I (amongst others) had suggested that they provided a search facility & ability to check 'new posts' since last login(they had withdrawn this functionality due as it was gobbling up resources) for an additional charge - leaving the board otherwise open to all.  They didnt go that route - and just logging on to it is difficult these days.


----------



## antSionnach (27 Jan 2007)

Is it actually even working anymore? I tried logging in the other day and it kept timing out or something, and now there's no response from the site


----------



## serotoninsid (27 Jan 2007)

It was offline last night.


----------



## blacknight (28 Jan 2007)

I've heard that they've got new hardware on the way.. but to be honest I find it a bit too broad these days.. Too many forums covering too many topics


----------



## nutty nut (28 Jan 2007)

I would have thought that this thread would have been more appropriately posted up on boards.ie


----------



## ajapale (29 Jan 2007)

nutty nut said:


> I would have thought that this thread would have been more appropriately posted up on boards.ie



Does anyone know where on boards.ie is the best place to post observations like these?

edit found later:                   [broken link removed]      > Sys       > Feedback > Boards - Slowness


----------



## serotoninsid (29 Jan 2007)

nutty nut said:


> I would have thought that this thread would have been more appropriately posted up on boards.ie



Has been discussed there ad-nauseum.


----------



## colm (2 Feb 2007)

I dont think the victim of its own success washes any more TBH.
There are much bigger forums than Boards around & they run much smoother.. 
OT is about the best example 
Look at these specs.
Threads: 3,024,147, Posts: 71,238,307, Members: 162,410
Active Members in the last 30 days: 43,887


----------



## serotoninsid (2 Feb 2007)

colm said:


> I dont think the victim of its own success washes any more TBH.
> There are much bigger forums than Boards around & they run much smoother..
> OT is about the best example
> Look at these specs.
> ...


Well, I mentioned 'victim of its own success' in the context that it used to have 100% functionality not so long ago. ie. could check 'own posts', 'new posts', search archived posts effectively.


----------



## Coordinated (2 Feb 2007)

I like Boards.ie a lot but I dont like OT(off topic). A cursory look at the topics marks it out as being cheap nasty and a bit too tabloidy for my taste.

Anyway the guys at boards are confident that they will have the problems sorted out over the next few days.



			
				Vexorg an admin on Boards.ie said:
			
		

> With some luck, we will have things sorted over the next couple of weeks, we will get some new servers installed and throw a lot more cpu and ram at the problem (+ a few more technical things). All the tweaking in the world only gives us a day or two before it bogs down again.


----------



## colm (4 Feb 2007)

I am not that keen on OT myself. I was meerly using it as an example that Boards.ie's problems should not be related to the size & functionality of the forums.


----------

